# now heres a buck worth display



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice Buck*

He is a shooter hopefully this summer he will grow some longer brow tines and G1's,G2's,G3's etc.....and put on a little mass then you will really have monster on your hands.good luck on getting him


----------



## deeravenger (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks i think he is only a 1 year or 2 year old deer i thought that was pretty young for his antlers.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I'd say it's a 2 year old deer, it has nice height but it does'nt have a whole lot of mass....next year it'll definately be a nice trophy! my guess would be around a 120 but I really don't know.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*deer*

What state is this pic taken in? In Ohio, where I live hes prolly a 3 1/2. I do know he aint know 1 year old deer, I dont care what that deer is eating or where hes from. Im going on his body not his antlers. Hes probably about 120 to 125 gross. About 115 to 120 net at least. Give him a year, maybe two and you got yourself a nice buck.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

honestly u cant tell age by antlers because it depends on genetics and teh source and how much nutrition its gettin. for all u kno this deer could be 4 1/2 doubt it or it could be 1 1/2. u never kno until u stik him and age his jawbone


----------



## deeravenger (Dec 25, 2006)

i know that hes not a 1 year old deer. when i started thinking i dont know why i put that it there. duh. hes from maryland and hes body is not that big but his antlers are. i founf his bedding place and hes scrapes are the size of a smaller buck so i think he is still young and that his antlers are really thin. i am hopping to find his sheds at the end of winter and compare them to next year.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

sambow said:


> I'd say it's a 2 year old deer, it has nice height but it does'nt have a whole lot of mass....next year it'll definately be a nice trophy! my guess would be around a 120 but I really don't know.


yeah, goin' on 3, the antlers are kinda spindly, need some girth. Id shoot him though , and His tines are real long


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

you should go to virginia and hunt...


----------



## razrz_edge (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd say it is maybe a 3 & a 1/2 year old and its around a 125. I would definetly shoot him.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

just to tell ya. dont go by scrape size. rubs yes u can tell if its a nice mature deer, but scrapes u cant tell. ive had plenty of small bucks here in wisconsin scrape bigger than the big boys. and all the trail cam picts of bucks scraping on fields are usually smaller bucks. the big boys we find most of there scrapes in the woods more so they dont have to come out into the field


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

no doubt hes a shooter though


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i'd let him get bigger. i don't see the sense in taking a "trophy" if it is a small bodied animal. oh well, that's just me.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

nice buck hope you get a shot at him this fall:wink: 

mossy


----------



## deeravenger (Dec 25, 2006)

i dont want to sound stupid or anything but isnt the scrape and rub the same thing? is virginia a better hunting place? like i said this is my first year so i am still learning on scarpes rubs and hunting places.  to many things to remember. right now the deers here are all messed up it was 70 degrees outside and yesterday it was cold enough to wear a jacket so the weather is messin everything up right now. my dad saw 3 does this morning i herd them but i did not see nothing just a rabbit and 10 squrrils ******ed things. :mmph:  i think the season is going to be messed up for the rest of the season. it ends the end of january for bow so we will see. who knows one dumb one could come out.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry man but the rub is what's on a tree and a scrape is when they tear up the ground for breeding season normally....

nice deer though.
Speed


----------



## deeravenger (Dec 25, 2006)

well ok then it was a rub then not a scrape  it was not that big but i do know this he still has his antlers i found some fresh rubs today. hope we can get him before season is over and before he loses hes antlers


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Id say he is probably a 2.5 year old deer! This summer he should gain some mass and hell be real nice!


----------



## deeravenger (Dec 25, 2006)

hopefully then all i have to do is get a shot on the beast


----------



## bow_man1231 (Feb 11, 2006)

*deer*

thats a great deer id b looking for his sheds in that area for sure. when its that time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Sammi Jo said:


> you should go to virginia and hunt...


Ha Ha, we do have some deer here, believe it or not (just a matter of finding some good land):wink:


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice buck I think that will make the record book.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice buck he's definitely a shooter.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

hes nice 2 or 3 years old


----------



## KYRossBoy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Nice*

That is a nice deer only if his brow tines were longer but they will be next year. :wink:


----------

